# River Monsters



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I love River Monsters! It's one of my favorite shows. I like how Jeremy Wade debunks all the myths surrounding certain fish...like snakeheads. I love the episode where he sat in a pool with piranhas! (But I'd like to see him try that with a starving community of piranhas in a drying oxbow!)
I think he's covered every river species that exists right down to Bull sharks in fresh water! What could possibly be next? I think he should come to my area and fish for flathead catfish and dead bodies in the Milwaukee river!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

has he done african tiger fish yet? what about giant armatus paraya?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

he has done ATFs trig.

and there aint no flathead fishin like the rock river in sterling/rock falls on the rock river.
multiple 50s and 60s.check it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Tell him to cover a story on PRISON FISH. When I was in Brockville (2006-2007) I was a fish with very VERY big gills. The "Native Syndicate" (Prison Gang In Canada) told me I was going to be dealt with at rec time this morning. I went to my bed, ripped a piece of metal off my bunk, and sharpened it. I had about 140 dollars in my Prison Jail account that my aunt wired me. Im not going to lie but I bought a jar of vaseline with that. I smothered by prison shank in the vaseline and put it in my rectum.

Come rec time, im out in the yard and this thing would not come out of my rectum. I lied down on the yard and proceeded to run by belly, sure enough I finally got it out of my rectum. Less than 55 minutes later I was attacked by two Natives in the yard. I fought my heart out, badly inuring one of the Natives. The second one also had a shank and we ended up getting blown away by plastic riot control pellets.

Spent 3 weeks in the Infirmary, 3 months in Segregation, but after I was back into the mainline I was never targeted again by anyone.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

The new season starts this month.

Wade just put out a new episode a coulpe days ago about his past adventures. Judging by the previews this will be a good season.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool show though i'd be interested in seeing more of the fish and not just 45 minutes him trying to find the fish, 10 minutes commercial and 5 minutes fish.

What fish are next season?

I think he should do worlf fish or something. Won't eat people but could injure.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

new season april 10

the pushed it back a couple days.

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/river-monsters/


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Hoplias aimara been covered yet?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

zippa said:


> Hoplias aimara been covered yet?


x2 I'll watch that episode


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

not a bad show but there's too much talking and way too much drama. I just wanna see the fish


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the show because of the correct and reliable information it provides. seeing him catch the fish is a bonus.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ICEE said:


> Hoplias aimara been covered yet?


x2 I'll watch that episode
[/quote]
been done aswell


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

muskielover1 said:


> Hoplias aimara been covered yet?


x2 I'll watch that episode
[/quote]
been done aswell
[/quote]
this coming up season?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

You guys need to just download the Season 1 & 2 torrents. I've watched the seasons right through a dozen times. Kinda like background noise when I surf P-Fury. Amazing show.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Hoplias aimara been covered yet?


x2 I'll watch that episode
[/quote]
been done aswell
[/quote]
this coming up season?
[/quote]
no,one of the first 2.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

muskielover1 said:


> Hoplias aimara been covered yet?


x2 I'll watch that episode
[/quote]
been done aswell
[/quote]
this coming up season?
[/quote]
no,one of the first 2.
[/quote]

Ive never seen this episode. Its not on the episode list either.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_Monsters


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

hmm,i saw it tho.they were all in some concrete holding thing and he wasin the water with them.

here


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I am confused. how is that Hoplias aimara?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

*facepalm*

my bad lol.read it wrong i guess.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Cool, Im just glad Im not crazy.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess he could still do wolffish. Probably have to do wolffish in general and not just aimara as aimara would be pretty hard to catch specifically i'd assume based on their price.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Trigga said:


> has he done african tiger fish yet? what about giant armatus paraya?


Payara

http://static.discoverymedia.com/videos/components/apl/09e1dfa31e42160186e4d4830bd85f0396dd0442/snag-it-player.html?auto=no

Arapaima farm

^ This is one of my favorite clips, sorry embedding is disabled.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

He dhould really do an episode on giant rhoms


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I think he pretty much covered everything anyway. he should retire now.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> He dhould really do an episode on giant rhoms


Yes! Or, manuelli...big piranhas in general.

Or how about muskies? It's realatively lame, but, there's been reports of muskies attacking people. The bowfin...the North American realative to the snakehead. I've caught and kept bowfins and they are nasty!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^caught a bunch of both....bowfin are very smart.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

muskielover1 said:


> he has done ATFs trig.
> 
> and there aint no flathead fishin like the rock river in sterling/rock falls on the rock river.
> multiple 50s and 60s.check it.


Hell yes. Catch them all the time in Sterling/Oregon area.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

muskielover1 said:


> he has done ATFs trig.
> 
> and there aint no flathead fishin like the rock river in sterling/rock falls on the rock river.
> multiple 50s and 60s.check it.


Make sure you throw those little ones back, maybe they'll grow like the big boys in the Missouri River.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^no way!best flathead spot in the country (arguably) until the fish kill a year and a half ago.sterling/rock falls have the upper and lower dams.the upper is the small pool but produces large flatheads,while the lower is the last dam til it hits the mississippi a hundred or more miles down.cut my teeth on that damn river.used to snag spoonbill when i was real young.got a stergeon once wading for channels....man...so many good times.9-11 lb walleyes,a jillion channels,nice smallies,white bass,you name it.

anyways,thats where im from.wanna see some MONSTER CATS,go there...even after the fishkill,theres still some there.



greenmonkey51 said:


> he has done ATFs trig.
> 
> and there aint no flathead fishin like the rock river in sterling/rock falls on the rock river.
> multiple 50s and 60s.check it.


Make sure you throw those little ones back, maybe they'll grow like the big boys in the Missouri River.
[/quote]
if i keep flatheads(whitch is hardly ever)i keep the little ones that are under 10lbs or so.they taste better.i feel far worse cutting a head off of a 40+ and never have.good genes go back into the river.its the big ones you wanna turn back loose.theres PLENTY of 20lb ers and below.

also,for those who dont know,flatheads taste WAAAY better,as they only eat live food(%99 of the time) as opposed to channels.

biggest one weve pulled out was 62lbs back in the early 90's.pretty good on a river you can walk across.babe winkelman waded out at the lower and a buddy of mine rick got 2 that were 37 and 42 on his show.i got to weigh them(i worked in the local bait shop at the time at 14)and got to meet babe.pretty sweet sh*t.
cant forget the mississippi is 30 miles west of here too


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

greenmonkey51 said:


> he has done ATFs trig.
> 
> and there aint no flathead fishin like the rock river in sterling/rock falls on the rock river.
> multiple 50s and 60s.check it.


Make sure you throw those little ones back, maybe they'll grow like the big boys in the Missouri River.
[/quote]

I can back Muskie up on this as I grew up in the exact area he is talking about. The rock river grows monsters.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

lastly,theres nothin like dropping 4-6 rigs straight down off a wall with live gill or shad,drinkin some beers,and waiting for your rod to keel over....and when you set the hook....its like pulling a UPS truck out of the f*cking mud.



TheWayThingsR said:


> he has done ATFs trig.
> 
> and there aint no flathead fishin like the rock river in sterling/rock falls on the rock river.
> multiple 50s and 60s.check it.


Make sure you throw those little ones back, maybe they'll grow like the big boys in the Missouri River.
[/quote]

I can back Muskie up on this as I grew up in the exact area he is talking about. The rock river grows monsters.
[/quote]
no way!where exactly did you grow up?if you fished in RF or ST at anytime durring the 80s or 90s or 00s,im sure ive met you.i used to stay down there for days,as you know,flathead fishing is all about the time you put in.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I was born in Sterling, then lived in Oregon/Dixon, then moved out east towards Dekalb. I've fished in the area every year that I can remember.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

wow,small world.born at CGH myself.






video for those who wanna know what it looks like.....with all the illegals that come from chicago every weekend to get as many carp and sheephead they can.follow other links to see monsters.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Small world indeed. Where are you right now? Rock falls still?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

lived there til a year ago,still come back every other weekend to visit my kid.cant move too far away.sadly,my heart will always be there.(drama everywhere,and no jobs)did you know the mill went up in flames a few years back?

anyways heres a video of the upper dam,about 3/4 of a mile upstream.its a lock and dam and TELL ME those big flatties dont lie under that sh*t!.
was fudgin arounf with my ulrtalite last summer here with a eg sinker and crawler at night and dropped one into a flatties mouth.had it on for 20 min or so with 6lb line and finnaly broke it.i at least wanted to see how big it was.i dont think it even knew it was hooked.





BTW my biggest flattie is 37lbs at 42 in.and thats when i was 19(in 1999)if i can dig out the old polaroids,ill post them.at 1:00,the right hand corner is the spot i was talking about.you can catch them anywhere tho.current/deep water=big fishys

<waits for shaneb.he lives in sterling too.he can vouch.

at 1:08,thats lawrence park,if you remember that.

sorry for the major derailment serra


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

muskielover1 said:


> he has done ATFs trig.
> 
> and there aint no flathead fishin like the rock river in sterling/rock falls on the rock river.
> multiple 50s and 60s.check it.


Make sure you throw those little ones back, maybe they'll grow like the big boys in the Missouri River.
[/quote]
if i keep flatheads(whitch is hardly ever)i keep the little ones that are under 10lbs or so.they taste better.i feel far worse cutting a head off of a 40+ and never have.good genes go back into the river.its the big ones you wanna turn back loose.theres PLENTY of 20lb ers and below.

also,for those who dont know,flatheads taste WAAAY better,as they only eat live food(%99 of the time) as opposed to channels.

biggest one weve pulled out was 62lbs back in the early 90's.pretty good on a river you can walk across.babe winkelman waded out at the lower and a buddy of mine rick got 2 that were 37 and 42 on his show.i got to weigh them(i worked in the local bait shop at the time at 14)and got to meet babe.pretty sweet sh*t.
cant forget the mississippi is 30 miles west of here too








[/quote]

I was more just messing with you. I would say though that the biggest flatheads are at the Missouri confluence on the Mississippi. Anytime you have a major confluence it attracts fish. Add in the characteristics of the lower Missouri and its almost perfect for them. Add in the little bit warmer climate of central Missouri and you can get the older fish, but they still can put on weight all year long.

For keeping them even 10lbs might be a bit big. Flatheads tend to bioaccumulate a lot of toxins much quicker than other fish. I would say 3lbs is a perfect eater. Also don't be so quick to dismiss channels as piscivores. We're finding out now that they tend to eat a lot more fish that we think. Channels and flatheads also have different growth patters so a good eating channel is likely much small than a flathead.

The Platte River here in NE also is pretty much wadeable, but produces monster flatheads. Although they most likely come in from the Missouri. I would also guess that most of your flatheads tend to come in from the Mississippi. A 30 mile jog upstream is nothing to them.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

youre preaching to the chior








i was just throwing my local fishery out there.i know they get larger in some places(especially down south)but for a river with an average depth of only a couple feet,it does pretty good.
yes,the flatheads obviously come up from the mississippi.i go fishing there many times a year as well,as its only 30 minutes away.thats where you start getting the larger channels and blues.
i know channels eat live things too lol.ive literally caught thousands upon thousands of cat on everything you can think of,and its no secret,or new thing.its their main diet...they just are more of a scavenger than even the blue,and flatties will just outright pass up anything unless its alive.
caught quite a few channels while bass fishing too.i can remember taking one on a spinnerbait,a mepps,and once at night i was throwing a jitterbug and thought i had on a wall hanger largemouth...was an 8lb channel LOL.
and youre right about the weight.the smaller the better as a rule.i was just incinuating that around 10lbs you can really start to tell.i see ppl cut 40+ heads and im like wtf?even if it tasted great,that fish is mega old and has good genes.then ppl bitch when there not catching any.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

muskielover1 said:


> he has done ATFs trig.
> 
> and there aint no flathead fishin like the rock river in sterling/rock falls on the rock river.
> multiple 50s and 60s.check it.


Make sure you throw those little ones back, maybe they'll grow like the big boys in the Missouri River.
[/quote]

I can back Muskie up on this as I grew up in the exact area he is talking about. The rock river grows monsters.
[/quote]
no way!where exactly did you grow up?if you fished in RF or ST at anytime durring the 80s or 90s or 00s,im sure ive met you.i used to stay down there for days,as you know,flathead fishing is all about the time you put in.
[/quote]

How many lines can you have in?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

2 per person unless tagged(have a label with your information on it)and you can have up to 99.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone see the show last night? That aimara was beast! The guy calling them in whistling like a bird and splashing the water was crazy too.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

He should go for some monster American flathead and blue cats next.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I think they pretty much caught everything that matters. ATF done. Snakehead done. Giant Stingray done. Giant Cat done. etc etc etc..He's hit all the top ones I can think of. Anything else is just going to be weird stuff like the Alaskan eels.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's on there.

22 "Jungle Killer" May 30, 2011 (2011-05-30) June 1, 2011 (2011-06-01)

Featured Animals: *Wolf Fish*, Black Piranha, Redtail catfish, Spectacled Caiman


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i watched the one last night with the wolf fish. was really cool. i wouldnt mind seeing him just revisit old fish and try for bigger catches even. its a awesome show


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the one i saw last night were some nasty ass lookin huge eels, fuckin creepy i hate eels


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Jungle killers was my fav episode ever! Bad ass, even the background music was cool.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Muskie is right, The flathead fishing at the upper damn in sterling is some of the best anywhere.. Lived here my whole life basically and it has always produced big fish..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

FISH ON FISH ON!!!!!!


----------

